# Rockwell B1-B Lancer



## FastTrax (Nov 4, 2020)

www.boeing.com/defense/b-1b-bomber/

www.fas.org/nuke/guide/usa/bomber/b-1b.htm

www.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/104500/b-1b-lancer/

www.airforce-technology.com/projects/b-1b/

www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/systems/b-1.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockwell_B-1_Lancer


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 4, 2020)

Have you ever been to an airshow, Fast?

I was years ago, actually have gone to a few in my day, and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

The sights, the sounds, very entertaining.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey Putin, you watchin ??@@


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 131930
> 
> View attachment 131931
> 
> ...


What a beauty.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Have you ever been to an airshow, Fast?
> 
> I was years ago, actually have gone to a few in my day, and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.
> 
> The sights, the sounds, very entertaining.



Of course AM, many in Noo Yawk and many here in Florida. Always more interesting when I have my scanner with me listening to the behind the scenes chatter. BTW Your Canadian Snowbird Acrobatic Team is one seriously bada** crew. Now I gotta go take my daily Coronacooties avoidance walk. TTFN


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 4, 2020)

Many years ago...20 or more, I went to the Palmdale/Lancaster area to visit some guy I liked, and he took me riding around on his Harley.                                   (california)
And he took me to where the Stealth bomber was parked...it was fairly new at the time...at least new to me.

The first picture reminds me of it.


----------



## declassified (Nov 7, 2020)

I saw some of these planes at MCAS in Miramar.

My favorite plane was the F/A 18F Super Hornet w/tandem seat and full arsenal


----------

